# opinions of troy bilt log splitter from lowes?



## stc1213 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am thinking of buying one of the troy bilt log splitters from Lowes. It is a 27 ton model. I was wondering if anyone had any experiances with these, good or bad. Thanks.


----------



## Alan Smith (Dec 30, 2010)

*troy bilt log splitter from lowes*

i have one 2 years old it is all right


----------



## ptabaka (Dec 30, 2010)

*splitter*

ihave heard alot of good and bad it alldepends on how hard you use it goodc luck with your purchace


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 30, 2010)

Ditto on both posts above. i read alot about how bad they are and that the welds break on the cylinder..
although..ive totally beat the snot outta mine! like..splittin logs that me and 2 other ppl had to roll in place and never really hurt it at all. 

ONLY thing i can warn you about is make sure its level when its running or it WILL spew hydro fluid outta the vent plug. AND, the log catchers that come on it use some cheap low grade bolts to hold it on. replace them with beefy 3/8 grade 8 bolts. But thats only problems i ran into! other then that, i love it! makes my day alot easier! lol

Edit: OHhh yah, one other thing, ive had mine for going on 4 years!


----------



## Bucko (Dec 30, 2010)

I have about 16 years on mine. Horizontal shaft engine just got changed out this year. I guess about 25 to 30 cords per year production. I have read where some quality issues have come up with welding and the like but just look it over when you buy. You will see issues if you inspect it well. good luck


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 30, 2010)

Ours has split over 400 cord in the last 2.5 years, in commercial conditions. No issues except blown engine which they replaced under warranty. With that said we picked up another splitter a couple of weeks ago, a Swisher, it eats the TB alive.
I like it's wedge design much better than the TB and like the belt drive pump, no lovejoy coupling to wear out all the time. The swisher is about the same price new and it has a 11hp vs a 5hp and a 16gal pump vs a 11 and is twice as fast.
Our TB dosen't owe us a dime and has paid for itself many times over. It has with stood the toughest conditions, it would be great for individual use.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 31, 2010)

Have one with no problems, 10 cords a year for the past 4 years, love it


----------



## Ductape (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had one for five or six years........ I love it. I split maybe ten cord a year on average. Mine has the 5.5 Honda, and it's never taken more than two pulls to start it....... even after sitting most of the winter. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## SWI Don (Dec 31, 2010)

The only complaint I have heard is that the wheels are in the way when you split horizontally. Otherwise it seems the guys that have them like them.

Don


----------



## 23putts (Dec 31, 2010)

Going on third year with mine. Couldn't be happier. Used a 10% off coupon when I purchased mine, $140.00 off was nice. Google *Lowe's Coupons*, print one out and take it to the store.


----------



## Ljute (Dec 31, 2010)

I 've owned a 27ton troybilt for 3 years now. The thing splits any wood I throw at it w/o a complaint.

The only weak design is the cradle arms. I had one snap off the bolts that hold it to the frame. Drilled out the holes (tapped screws) and attached it with bigger nuts and bolts.


----------



## jcappe (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm on my 4th year with mine. It hasn't given me any real problems and has split just about everything I throw at it. (6-8 cords a year) I did replace the log holder with a homemade log table.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Dec 31, 2010)

i have had mine about 5 years and the honda engine always starts great. it is not the fastest or baddest boy on the block my any means but so far it is a great personnel splitter. 

some earliar models had some issues with the supports welded on the side of the cylinder breaking and one member had on go off on him. i believe that issue has been addressed and is no longer a problem now.

mine has worked great and been problem free for me though with an average of 5-10 cords a year on it.


----------



## John R (Dec 31, 2010)

Before you buy a TB do yourself a favor and go look at the Huskee's at Tractor Supply, there built a lot better, for less money.


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 31, 2010)

in the picture you'll notice a difference in color and make, BUT, design is the same. these were taken today. 

The differences between the 2 models are: The stickers, color, metal vs plastic fender, and the one i have came with a Wheel/jack on the front. i think the TB have a fold down leg? Reason they have a little bit of a difference is due to the fact that Lowes sells TB, and Home depot sells Cub Cadet. Same splitter, different sellers. 

This is it plowing through an OLD red oak stump i just finished splittin..
View attachment 166535






This is a full side view. note the metal fenders and the folding jack/leg/wheel combo it came with. 
View attachment 166539





Here's the honda power plant it comes with as well..
View attachment 166538





And this image, is where its weak point was on the earlier models? like i said, i been splittin stuff for about 4 years now with no issues in this area. It paid for itself the first year i had it and i continue to keep on using it! 
View attachment 166537


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ljute said:


> I 've owned a 27ton troybilt for 3 years now. The thing splits any wood I throw at it w/o a complaint.
> 
> The only weak design is the cradle arms. I had one snap off the bolts that hold it to the frame. Drilled out the holes (tapped screws) and attached it with bigger nuts and bolts.


 
Same here. I also bolted plywood scrap onto the tables. Due to wood catching on it when it is trying to spread apart, the plywood soon ratted out the bolt holes and result is pretty much a sliding table now. Don't have to watch for wood catching on that support near as much now.

Harry K


----------



## woodheater (Dec 31, 2010)

Those TB splitters have decent components but the design puts the wheels dead in my way when splitting horizontally. I dunno how you guys can use them without gettin a sore back or trippin over the wheels. I have a 5 yr old 22t Tractor Supply splitter and my buddy has one that is 20 yrs old (just replaced the engine) both have seen heavy use with no issues. The design of the Tractor Supply splitter allows free movement of men and wood in and out of the business zone without restriction.


----------



## Ljute (Dec 31, 2010)

woodheater said:


> Those TB splitters have decent components but the design puts the wheels dead in my way when splitting horizontally. I dunno how you guys can use them without gettin a sore back or trippin over the wheels. I have a 5 yr old 22t Tractor Supply splitter and my buddy has one that is 20 yrs old (just replaced the engine) both have seen heavy use with no issues. The design of the Tractor Supply splitter allows free movement of men and wood in and out of the business zone without restriction.


 
I duunno, I sort of get in a rhythm and start enjoying the tire rub.


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 31, 2010)

Ljute said:


> I duunno, I sort of get in a rhythm and start enjoying the tire rub.


 
i for one am not surprised...


----------



## Ljute (Dec 31, 2010)

mustangwagz said:


> i for one am not surprised...


 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ductape (Dec 31, 2010)

My fix for the cheesy log cradles. Made a table out of some scrap...... made it to bolt to the original arms for the engine side log cradle. It's been a great modification.......... saves my back from having to keep picking up the same round to make multiple splits. Doesn't get in the way when splitting vertical.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the TB, but I've seen some of the less expensive models cut cost by using plastic tanks for the hydraulic fluid. I would avoid those, it would just be too easy to bust one.

I've used one of the Cub Cadets quite a bit and was very happy with it.


----------



## trouba (Dec 31, 2010)

I have had a Yard Machine ( same design ) and have had no problems, if I had a dislike it would be that it could be a bit taller seems like your stooping over a bit kinda hard on your back after a while.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ljute said:


> I duunno, I sort of get in a rhythm and start enjoying the tire rub.


 
I had the problem with instant back ache from the awkward position and then discovered if I just turned around with left side to splitter there was no problem. It still is a poor place for th running gear but if you want a tip-up you have that problem. Personally I never use mine 'tip-up' and if I could have found a horizontal only at reasonable price I would have had that instead.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 1, 2011)

One poor design problem is the motor position - it puts the air filter cover right out where it is vulnerable. I wiped mine off twice already (tight gate to go through once, turned corner to tight second time). 

Harry K


----------



## Junkrunner (Jan 1, 2011)

The log cradle (if you can call it that) bolts seem to be a problem wth all of'em. But I suspect that's the way it's supposed to be. Kinda like a shear pin in a boat motor prop.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 2, 2011)

STC, Welcome to the Forum!!

Do yourself a favor and look at the Speeco/Huskee/Splitmaster log splitters before you spend your money. In my opinion a better, more durable design than the trunion mount cylinders used on the MTD made splitters and just about the same price.

I sent you a PM with some information...


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

The good is, it's lightweight to move around. One thing to keep in mind though is more steel creates a tougher machine. If you keep an eye out at TSC, I have heard that their speeco/huskey 22 ton has been bought as low as 899 on sale. Some even pick up coupons to save even more. The 22 ton uses a full I-Beam design. Mine is going to be 7 years old in May and the Honda always starts first or second pull.

I just recently put a smile back on my face again to see my 27 ton come back from the dead with a tougher trunion cylinder that should have been designed this way from factory(cylinder trunion cly blew open @ end of last summer). Trunion mount cylinder is the issue I see with this design, but they still work as is for some.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 2, 2011)

fidiro said:


> The good is, it's lightweight to move around. One thing to keep in mind though is more steel creates a tougher machine. If you keep an eye out at TSC, I have heard that their speeco/huskey 22 ton has been bought as low as 899 on sale. Some even pick up coupons to save even more. The 22 ton uses a full I-Beam design. Mine is going to be 7 years old in May and the Honda always starts first or second pull.
> 
> I just recently put a smile back on my face again to see my 27 ton come back from the dead with a tougher trunion cylinder that should have been designed this way from factory(cylinder trunion cly blew open @ end of last summer). Trunion mount cylinder is the issue I see with this design, but they still work as is for some.


 
It's a matter of design and force moments. A trunnion mount /half beam using the same cross section steel would be almost twice as rigid as would the full beam. That is why the TB doesn't need such heavy wall beams. I have seen zero flex in mine shearing through black locust knots.

Harry K

Harry K


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> It's a matter of design and force moments. A trunnion mount /half beam using the same cross section steel would be almost twice as rigid as would the full beam. That is why the TB doesn't need such heavy wall beams. I have seen zero flex in mine shearing through black locust knots.
> 
> Harry K
> 
> Harry K


 
I can definately see that as a good thing of the trunnion mount setup, little to no flex of the I-beam. 

I have tested a few more small splits, of oak and sycamore, with my rewelded cylinder and it is so tight now that I can barely see any movement in any direction from the trunion area or any flex anywhere. Time will tell now and the 4 way that will be in the works very very soon will test it even more.


----------



## John R (Jan 2, 2011)

fidiro said:


> I just recently put a smile back on my face again to see my 27 ton come back from the dead with a tougher trunion cylinder that should have been designed this way from factory(cylinder trunion cly blew open @ end of last summer). Trunion mount cylinder is the issue I see with this design, but they still work as is for some.


 
Did TB replace the cylinder, or did they tell you tuff luck?




turnkey4099 said:


> It's a matter of design and force moments. A trunnion mount /half beam using the same cross section steel would be almost twice as rigid as would the full beam. That is why the TB doesn't need such heavy wall beams. I have seen zero flex in mine shearing through black locust knots.
> 
> Harry K
> 
> Harry K


 
I've never seen my Huskee flex either, and the beam runs full length like any log splitter should.


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

TB threw me to the curb long ago and never looked back. 

I went with my little welding skills to bring back the old cylinder. Check out the last few pages of the ********** thread, it will show lots of pics of the progress of what I did to get mine back together. ********** | Wood Stoves, Fireplace, Pellet Stoves, Gas Stoves and More - Forums! I think pics start on around page 8 of the thread

It is a totally different beast now.

I have never used a full I beam so I have no comment on flexing, although it really has to be built with enough metal to stand up to the output ratings of the splitter. Output pressure should take out hoses/seals before doing any damage to metal frame.


----------



## Bigrod (Jan 2, 2011)

I had asked this question a couple of weeks ago and several said that they are made by MTD and had issues getting support for issues that they had. I was looking at the ones from tractor supply since iot had high praise from many here. They had no issues and they have a good support but they did not have any 28 ton ones in my area so I ended up purchasing a splitter from Rural King tractor supply. It is a 28 ton with a 11.5hp briggs motor, has a solid beam and tilts for vertical plitting which works great for big rounds. I have used it the last couple of weekends to do a couple cords of wood and I love it and so for no issue except it was a little hard to start when temps were in the teens but wish I would have gotten one years ago.


----------



## John R (Jan 2, 2011)

fidiro said:


> TB threw me to the curb long ago and never looked back.
> 
> I went with my little welding skills to bring back the old cylinder. Check out the last few pages of the ********** thread, it will show lots of pics of the progress of what I did to get mine back together. ********** | Wood Stoves, Fireplace, Pellet Stoves, Gas Stoves and More - Forums! I think pics start on around page 8 of the thread
> 
> ...


 
Very nice repair, I registered on that forum and read the whole thread.
I'm sure it's better than it was.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys, becareful when posting links to other forums...you may end up gettin yourselves in trouble..From what i understand, thats a big no no? 

I'm not cryin, i'm just tryin to prevent yinz from gettin 3rd degree. lol


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

mustangwagz said:


> Hey guys, becareful when posting links to other forums...you may end up gettin yourselves in trouble..From what i understand, thats a big no no?
> 
> I'm not cryin, i'm just tryin to prevent yinz from gettin 3rd degree. lol


 
Thanks. I keep reading threads and never get around to reading the rules. I guess one learns from the mistakes as I go. No more links from me.

Thanks for the good comment on the project.


----------



## ptabaka (Jan 2, 2011)

*splitter*

it kills me you buy cheapo splitters and think that they could hang with the better splitters . every time i bought the best i never looked back when i bought the cheaper i allways was sorry i know money plays a big role . but so does keping your family warm just my 2 cents


----------



## fidiro (Jan 2, 2011)

ptabaka said:


> it kills me you buy cheapo splitters and think that they could hang with the better splitters . every time i bought the best i never looked back when i bought the cheaper i allways was sorry i know money plays a big role . but so does keping your family warm just my 2 cents


 
Money does play a part. His budget is probably in the amount of the cost of the 27 ton so models within that price range need to be discussed.

If I could afford a Mercedes I wouldn't buy a Kia. I don't own either but they were both built to go from A to B.


----------



## ramrod98 (Mar 13, 2011)

*tb27 ton splitter*



stc1213 said:


> I am thinking of buying one of the troy bilt log splitters from Lowes. It is a 27 ton model. I was wondering if anyone had any experiances with these, good or bad. Thanks.



Replace the bolts that are on the cradle arms as they break. i also took the stand that comes with it off of the front and replaced it with a trailer jack with a wheel on it. Now the splitter moves about easily. I added a ball hitch so i could pull it with my 4 wheeler. i also added log cradles(flat plates) on the arms that come with the splitter. I have split many cords of firewood with this machine with no problems(other than the bolts breaking on the log cradle arms). My firewood is all 24 inches long and the log just fits into the sp;litter. I've split all types of hardwood with no problems. Next step will be to build a log lift for it. I find with age that it is hard for me to get down and put logs into it in the vertical position.


----------



## mhyme71 (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out the huskee brand at tractor supply they are built of much heavier duty materials. They are also made by speeco who is an american fabrication company. The troy built is a mtd product made in china


----------



## K.C. (Mar 16, 2011)

mhyme71 said:


> Check out the huskee brand at tractor supply they are built of much heavier duty materials. They are also made by speeco who is an american fabrication company. The troy built is a mtd product made in china


 
Better yet, go to Omni-Mfg.com and order a Speeco brand instead of the Huskee from TSC. Speeco make the Huskees for TSC. You can get the same splitter that you would get from TSC from Omni but you can also get a better one for almost the same price if you go through Omni. Plus free shipping and no sales tax (depending on where you live).

Drawbacks are you have to have it delivered to a loading dock or pick it up at a freight depot for the free shipping, you have to provide your own oils (cost me $45 for engine and hydro) and you have to assemble it yourself.

Benefits are you get to assemble it yourself (takes all of about 1 hour start to finish) so you can make sure it's put together correctly and you can check to make sure the sub-assemblies are all good & tight; and if you have any issues, problems or concerns you get to deal directly with Speeco and don't have to play the TSC customer service game. (I've never dealt with TSC customer support but Speeco is unbelievably customer oriented!)

You won't be sorry!!


----------



## raptor (Aug 5, 2014)

There was a time when TROY-BILT mentioned something, more specifically before M.T.D purchased them. I have a commercial 33 ton Troy built in Michigan by workers who cared. I ordered it new in 2002, it's fitted from factory with a Honda gt 340 commercial engine, resavore holds 10 gallons of oil which should be a minimum to shoot for if you split in the summer. It weights out at 725 lbs. The troys of late are no longer made in U.S.A. , and have dropped the commercial ratings. Today Dosko and Iron Oak are top of line splitters. Most such as Huskee, Oregon, etc. Are made by Speeco. I HAD A 22 TON Huskee with a Briggs that worked for years without a hitch hower. I heat with wood and live in the forrest, accordingly it only made since for me to go commercial. I've heated with wood by way of O.W.B. for last 12 years hence I consider it part of the investment to exit my dependence on fossil fuels best I can.


----------

